# Mr. Hardwick's Radio - Episode 6: The Moderator



## method1 (20/4/16)

The new episode is up, featuring the one and only @Silver

http://diyordievaping.com/2016/04/20/mr-hardwicks-radio-show-ep-6-the-moderator/

"Meet Silver, a moderator on the largest South African Vape forum – www.ecigssa.co.za
We discuss the history of the forum, some online politics and some oldskool high-nicotine vaping.

The renaming competition is still on until the end of April – keep sending the entries! Great prizes to be won!"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/4/16)

Hi Ho @Silver rocks! Great interview!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/4/16)

@method1 is it possible to tell us what music is played ?


----------



## Ezekiel (20/4/16)

Good episode! Great to hear more about the behind-the-scenes things, and some of the history from yonder times! Well done @Silver and @method1 Keep it up!

Good music too, but mostly unknown to me too, @WARMACHINE. Loved the Nick Cave last week tho!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/4/16)

@Ezekiel you famous mate


----------



## method1 (20/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> @method1 is it possible to tell us what music is played ?



In this episode:

Yugen Blakrok - "Beastleague (akasa 455 wild west mix)" - Ive been using this as the intro music.

Bright Pylon - "winterslows"

Trentemøller - "vamp"

Quixxotic - "Anonymous Face"

The Beach Boys - "feel flows"

M'Blue Et Moi - "Mamba Noire"

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (20/4/16)

method1 said:


> In this episode:
> 
> Yugen Blakrok - "Beastleague (akasa 455 wild west mix)" - Ive been using this as the intro music.
> 
> ...



Killer taste in music. Going out on a limb here but calling you out as a musician. Bet my right ball you can play/produce.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/4/16)

method1 said:


> The new episode is up, featuring the one and only @Silver
> 
> http://diyordievaping.com/2016/04/20/mr-hardwicks-radio-show-ep-6-the-moderator/
> 
> ...



Thanks @method1 for the opportunity
I salute you for the effort you put in to these interviews
I thoroughly enjoyed it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (20/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Killer taste in music. Going out on a limb here but calling you out as a musician. Bet my right ball you can play/produce.



Yep, it's my fulltime.



Silver said:


> Thanks @method1 for the opportunity
> I salute you for the effort you put in to these interviews
> I thoroughly enjoyed it!



Thanks @Silver - had a great time hanging out 
Been dreaming of evods

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (20/4/16)

method1 said:


> Yep, it's my fulltime.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which instruments? I am a Berklee certified guitarist I am proud to say, scored a GPA of 4.0 (99.2 percent average)... but havent composed a note since my divorce started. Nothing I like more than knowing about a musician that can actually do it FULL TIME. Massive respect. Takes balls of steel.


----------



## Pixstar (21/4/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (21/4/16)

Hahaha! Our moderator is a ugly white guy?! I always pictured him as Will Smith! I will have to watch this tonight

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/4/16)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! Our moderator is a ugly white guy?! I always pictured him as Will Smith! I will have to watch this tonight


Watch with your ears

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (21/4/16)

Oh my gosh @Pixstar!!!
That is just incredible!!!!

I don't know what to say

Wow - you have talent man

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (21/4/16)

Stosta said:


> Hahaha! Our moderator is a ugly white guy?! I always pictured him as Will Smith! I will have to watch this tonight


I am an ugly white guy but I like picturing mysellf as Will Smith. Or Wesley Snipes. What happened to that badass?!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I am an ugly white guy but I like picturing mysellf as Will Smith. Or Wesley Snipes. What happened to that badass?!


Got old

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (21/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Got old


I have more grey in my beard lol... i am 35. Wearing the years badly I gguess.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Pixstar (21/4/16)

Silver said:


> Oh my gosh @Pixstar!!!
> That is just incredible!!!!
> 
> I don't know what to say
> ...


Thanks man, had fun. BTW, enjoyed the interview guys, @method1 is a natural at interviewing!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (21/4/16)

Pixstar said:


> View attachment 51994



Hahaha! @Pixstar that is epic genius right there

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

